# food for Bonnie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Bonnie is coming on Saturday! Flight at night to St Louis where Annette of Windsong kennels will pick her up. (she is also getting a puppy from the same breeder)

Bonnie's breeder has been feeding her Purina Puppy Chow mixed with BilJac Puppy food. 1/2 & 1/2. Both are rated as terrible foods. I did get a free small bag of BilJac. Figured I would use that as she transitions to a better food. Tonight I talked with the breeder, and told her that I had a bag of BilJac. She asked me point blank to please get a bag of Purina Puppy Chow because it has "more carbohydrates" in it than BilJac. Bonnie is only 2.2#'s at 17 weeks. Breeder worried about hypoglycemia. I thought at that age she would be able to control her sugar? 

What do I do? Lie to the breeder and just feed BilJac, and transition her to a good food? Go and buy a small bag of Purina? Help me here! Sue


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sue, I'd mix whatever the breeder is feeding now half in half with a high quality
grain free food and a teaspoon of canned organic pumpkin. Each day put a tiny
bit more of the better food and less and less of the bad one, but keep on adding
a touch of canned pumpkin, it will help ease the transition. You want her off
that garbage asap, but you can't do it instantly or she'll get diarrhea. It should
take about 7 days for a slow, successful transition. 

Congrats on your pup!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ps: if Hypoglycemia is really a worry, then you should have some Nutrical on hand, or simply add a tiny bit of sugar to her daily drinking water(until the stress of the new environment passes).


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Firstly, so glad to see you post about Bonnie--I have been wondering about her (I might have missed another post saying she was coming in on Saturday!) Secondly, this is a hard one for me too. I think like you-- both are not foods I would use, but if she still had my dog I probably would tend to tell her what would make her happy (I know that is not the right answer or the adult answer.lol) It really should not end up being an issue in the end because when I have transitioned any dog on food, they have always eaten the new food and left the old food in the bowl, so the transition doesn't end up working like it's supposed to.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Winston was on pedigree but as soon as he tasted a mouthful of ZP he wouldn't touch it again. He had some loose stools for a few days but he just would not eat the old food again so i just ended up giving him ZP after a few days of trying. As LS said try a tiny bit of the old food and gradually increase it but don't be surprised if she wants to just eat the new food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I switched mine right away without a transition as it was unexpected that we would bring a puppy home and late at night after all the stores closed. Then the store was out of the food they were on and once mine tasted ZP and Great Life they didn't want anything else. We never had loose stool etc and they have been happy little campers!


----------

